# RE: Vista Windows Security Center



## Werewoman (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm confused about my security center...

I don't think there's an actual problem since VWSC does work and does a good job of blocking mal-ware and viruses. I scan daily because I'm paranoid. 

What bothers me is that under Malware Protection it states for Virus Protection, "Windows did not find antivirus software on this computer". Also, you can click on 'find a program' but I don't have a clue as to what software to install safely. I tried Avast, but it over-rode my Vista program, so I had to do a restore point to get rid of Avast. No problems there.

Why does my Malware Protection tab (3rd from the top) stay yellow all the time? I think virus protection came with Vista, though I don't know how good it is except that the daily scans rarely finds anything. You can click on 'Find a program', but I don't know which one to choose or even if it's necessary. 

Any info or comments?

WW


----------



## The Ace (Jun 11, 2009)

You need a separate antivirus, we use AVG which is a free download.

We also disable the notification (Change the way.... on the main page.)

Never operate without antivirus and a decent antispyware system.


----------



## Werewoman (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Ace. OR told me a while back about it, but I couldn't remember what it was called. It doesn't make any sense to me that Microsoft would include everything but anti-spyware...


----------



## Overread (Jun 11, 2009)

Yah go for AVG for virus protection
I also use Zone Alarm for a firewall *you only need one so if you go for another turn off the windows one).
Also Spybot Search and Destroy is a good program to have as well for some added protection.


----------



## Werewoman (Jun 11, 2009)

IT WORKED! AVG WORKED!

Thanks guys, you are both a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 20, 2009)

I use the windows firewall and have advanced windows firewall enabled. I like because one of it's features allows me to have the firewall block all of computers that don't have an IP address in list of computers that are part of the network.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 20, 2009)

Have used both AVG and Zone Alarm in the past both are excellent.

At present I'm with McAfee as it came with my BT connection .

I also have ad-aware anti spyware (which is free); was told that Spybot was a little better (also free), but as I already had ad-aware I'm not gonna mess around changing it.


----------

